# barmac wedge question (sram roubaix)



## deandelis (Aug 25, 2007)

has anyone had experience with the barmac wedge set up? specifically the lack of adjustability.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

From the Specialized site for the Barmac wedge:



> Adjustable angle alloy internal mechanism offers 8 degree range (-1, +1, +3, +5, +7)


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, I have one. Beyond what Dr John posted above, what is your question?


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

*width of stem interface on barmac*

Hi there, I have a question for all you barmac owners. 
Could you tell me what the width of the interface between the stem and the bar is, in otherwords if you imagined that the stem was separate from the bar how wide is the raised carbon that loops around the bar. (sometimes referred to as the clamp width)
I need to know the width at the back as well as the front, as I want to put a itm k-sword computer mount on it which is a certain width.

Thanks in advance, Drummond


----------



## deandelis (Aug 25, 2007)

*the question*

The question is if the lack of being able to rotate the bars within the stem has been a problem at all.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

deandelis said:


> The question is if the lack of being able to rotate the bars within the stem has been a problem at all.


Still not written in the form of a question, but I know what you're trying to ask.

No, not at all. I'd position the bars in probably the exact same place. However, that may change if I were to change the angle of the stem. I'm not sure what setting I have mine in, but I like where it is.


----------

